# Cockroach Controlled Mobile Robot



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Cockroach Controlled Mobile Robot


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Roaches  *Yuck!!!*


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The next step is to build in food and/or water rewards and teach the roach to look for Bin Laden. It will probably have better luck than we have had so far.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I believe that they used one to find Saddam Hussein. They're having a little trouble developing the off road version to be used in the mountains of Afganistan and Pakistan. When the unit goes into caves, bats swoop down and get the driver...er, cockroach.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> The next step is to build in food and/or water rewards and teach the roach to look for Bin Laden. It will probably have better luck than we have had so far.


The dude's long dead, who cares... Get the roaches to look for people buried in earthquakes and the like. The next step is complete neural interface, no LED panels, just pulses into the visual receptors of the biological entity, electrodes on the muscle nerves, etc. Very interesting and very promising for a range of applications.


----------

